# 100 Favorites: # 90



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)*










I love how the language, the idiom, is unmistakably Bach -- but the _music_ is unmistakably Shostakovich.

Among the three complete recordings of the Op. 87 that I know, Ashkenazy's is by far the most compelling and satisfying. (The others in my collection are Tatiana Nikolayeva's second Melodiya recording and Roger Woodward's for RCA.)


----------

